# Team Gypsy middle grounds



## snapper man (Apr 27, 2012)

Great time with good friends and family


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. Been fishing the Grounds for 40+ years. GREAT fishing!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice, that's a bunch of fish. Snapper heaven.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a nice slaying day right there. I tried straitening them pics but fer some reason I couldn't!!! 

When you take pics w/ your phone, turn your phone sideways instead of upright like you use it.


----------



## snapper man (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks , yea I was wondering what I could do to fix that. Night trip


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Good to know. Thanks!

Love fishing the Grounds, West of the Grounds, and the Elbow. Florida has so much to offer!


----------



## snapper man (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks for fixing pics, we came out of carrabelle so we mainly stayed in the nw side of the box. Suprised that there was no current, lost very little tackle and threw back as many as we kept. Loved it and will be planning another trip soon. The oil rigs out of pensacola are next for the Gypsy team, yellow fins here we come.


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Great mess of fish!!!!!!!!


----------



## K_fuller (Jun 24, 2017)

I fish primarily out of carrabelle . And have been very interested in a middle grounds trip for some time now ..how far are the grounds of of carrabelle ? What size boat are you going out there in ? I have a 25' walk around with twin 140 Suzukis and get around 2.6mpg at 26kt crusing in good weather


----------



## snapper man (Apr 27, 2012)

We fish mainly out of carrabelle in a 34 venture twin 300 zukes. It's about 80 miles not a bad ride at 30-35 cruise speed, just keep an eye on weather have all your safety gear in order and maybe buddy boat with someone. This is a awesome trip for a bottom fisherman.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Nice post. Good work


----------



## snapper man (Apr 27, 2012)

snapper man said:


> We fish mainly out of carrabelle in a 34 venture twin 300 zukes. It's about 80 miles not a bad ride at 30-35 cruise speed, just keep an eye on weather have all your safety gear in order and maybe buddy boat with someone. This is a awesome trip for a bottom fisherman.


Thank you , we are planning another trip out there in august. Hope to see some locals out there


----------

